# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  سنوات الضياع ....من وراء الكواليس....مواقف طريفه

## mohammad qasaimeh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRkBWO4neQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حموده ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

*يسلموا كثيييير على الفيديو الحلو
فيديو بمثل الواقع الحقيقي لشخصيات المسلسل بعيدا عن التمثيل*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوور محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هلا بالشباب

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أهلين بيك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا كتير حلو  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

